

Science education under assault on multiple fronts in Texas - jballanc
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/03/science-education-under-assault-on-multiple-fronts-in-texas.ars

======
tjic
> one Texas legislator [ filed ] a bill that would exempt any private,
> nonprofit institution from certification by Texas ... the broadly worded
> bill will allow anyone to set up a nonprofit diploma mill in the state.

Oh Noz!

Without legislation to stop it, an idiotic Creationist university will be
allowed to issue sheets of paper that say "doctorate in biology...from the
school of creationism".

Clearly no one hiring biology PhDs will be able to tell the difference between
this diploma and one from, say, MIT.

The world is ending!

Seriously, I get quite annoyed when anyone left of center acts as if removing
a regulation, or failing to pass a regulation, is the same thing as
"assaulting society" or "attacking science".

Right now people are allowed to call themselves software engineers without
passing any government run tests, and I have zero problem telling superstars
from dolts (whether they are self-educated, like some superstars I know, or
university education, like some superstars AND some dolts I know).

Is computer science "under attack" because the government isn't certifying
engineers?

I think not.

